# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone else looking forward to this game?

I'll be honest I never got round to playing the original Bad Company but I loved the one before it. Just been watching the vids on youtube and WOW, graphics and sound are pretty immense, I bet the multiplayer is just and out and out riot, can't be much camping going on as almost everything will get blown up.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

loved the first one, still got it - loved blowing everything up, multiplayer online was pretty sweet

was quite a short single player mode (then again, so's MW2)

this looks great


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_battlefield_bad_company_2_panama_canal_gameplay-13868_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_bat...2_battlefield_moments_episode_3-13989_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_bat...2_battlefield_moments_episode_2-13664_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_bat...2_battlefield_moments_episode_1-13128_en.html
:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks awesome! More realistic than MW will ever be but just doesnt have the same following.


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Love the BF series! Had 1942, 2 and 2142 on PC.. BF:BC single player was poor, but multiplayer was brilliant, ability to destroy walls to get to your enemies, nice!

Pre-ordered BF:BC2 a while back now!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

brucie said:


> Love the BF series! Had 1942, 2 and 2142 on PC.. BF:BC single player was poor, but multiplayer was brilliant, ability to destroy walls to get to your enemies, nice!
> 
> Pre-ordered BF:BC2 a while back now!


Are you buying it for PC?


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Nah, I built my PC for gaming 3 years ago, it can still handle a lot of games, but I tend to buy games for PS3 now.. 
Shame you can't play FPS games with a mouse and keyboard on PS3


----------



## TT Roadster (Jan 7, 2010)

I have also been a follower if the bf series since bf2 on the pc (was the only game that got me off of counter strike!) Got 2142 but that was never as good as the original bf. Now play bad company on the xbox. I've got MW2 but don't see what all the fuss is about....? Bad company wins hands down for me with the maps, fact that you can drive, fly a load of vehicles and blow up most things on the map. I've already pre-ordered bad company 2 and can't wait till March!! Hope they have 64 man servers!!
:0)


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh i like the look of this, getting so hacked off with MW2 and all the nuke boosting crap that goes on. Ment to be a multiplayer demo out in feb so will look forward to try that out.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Demo now on xbox live marketplace, downloading it as i type this ready for when i get home from work.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

oooh a demo!?! I'll start downloading that ASAP, assuming you've played it already is it any good??

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice!! will grab that tonight

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_x360_bad_company_2_demo_released-8926_en.html

video looks great - seems like mixed reviews, main thing don't compare it to COD, it's much more immersive and harder


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah it is a very different game to COD. downloading now :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I was just gonna say theyre different games imo. I played BF2, BF BC quite alot on the 360 and more recently 1943 from the marketplace. Loved them all but still never quite mastered the choppers When i was playing BC it was when it was the gold crates. I believe they brought capture the flag etc to the game in an update. The game can be a bit daunting when you 1st play it but perservere as its a blast.:thumb: Ive watched a vid of the demo map and it looks awesome but am yet to play it. Wonder how MAG stacks up against it.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

anywhere you can get the demo on a DVD? can't be arsed waiting 5hours for it and don't want the hoover on overnight


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Download the demo earlier on Xbox, but have it preordered on PS3. It's very good, graphically and gameplay.

Look forward to release :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Downloaded last night took mins and was pretty quick, although just a demo I wasn't impressed no doubt the full game will be better.


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

Downloaded this yesterday on the 360 and it's not rocking my world. For me it suffers from exactly the same problem as all the console Battlefied.... games in that the controls feel 'wooly' and you're not in direct control of your player. The COD series feels much more direct and 'involved'.


It's a real shame as I was a hardcore fan of BF 1942, BF:Vietnam and BF:2 on the PC, and whilst this has some great assets and features the fact the online experience seems 'remote' and 'wooly' kills it for me. 

I'll give the PC version a whirl but it would have been nice playing it on on a big telly in 5.1


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I must admit, I am massively dissapointed, played two games and hated it. Graphics and sound were ok but the gameply was just poor


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

xbox360 = free online multiplayer demo


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Downloaded on the PS3 and loved it! 

Have bought the xbox version as they had a special offer on Amazon at £23!! All gone now!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Have bought the xbox version as they had a special offer on Amazon at £23!! All gone now!


pre-order for £23? lucky bugger - will keep an eye out if they do it again :thumb:


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Downloaded on the PS3 and loved it!
> 
> Have bought the xbox version as they had a special offer on Amazon at £23!! All gone now!


Bargain.. shame I missed that one!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Downloaded on the PS3 and loved it!
> 
> Have bought the xbox version as they had a special offer on Amazon at £23!! All gone now!


Ive dl the demo but haven't played it yet.

does look good but i cant help but say "it aint Cod"

Im so shallow


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I think its poop! Can't get on with it at all. COD for me!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

it's not meant to be a COD contender, meant to be more real

anyhoo, haven't played the demo yet so can't comment


----------

